# surgery scheduled May 5



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

I see several of us are scheduled on May 5th. I don't think I'm worried but the anxiousness is driving me crazy.... so many good/bad stories and so many unknowns about the thyroid and how each of us reacts to the surgery. I will be thinking positive.

Going in for a partial but am meeting with the surgeon tomorrow. Not that I'm a controller or anything but I'm going to give him a list of things to make sure he does based on everyone's experiences here. LOL.. Like asking him to look around and make sure he gets all tumors,,,, also going to make sure he looks at the parathyroid glands. Do a frozen section of each nodule, if questionable at all then take it all. Keep an eye on the calcium... etc.

I only wish I knew... I am one of those lucky or unlucky as all of my levels are normal so I am going to go from normal to most likely hypo... Although I know I currently have symptoms but since my levels are fine the dr. doesn't think anything is wrong... Yes searching for a new dr. We only have 4 endos- all are jerks.. I've seen two and other two are not worth even trying. so looking for a naturopathy type dr. who will consider armor thyroid. I will be going from no meds to a daily (maybe depending on what my body does).... this is all that I'm anxious about. Since I'm a planner,,, just getting it all together.....

Best of luck to you all.

Any helpful hints for post surgery would be great.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Post surgery--lots of v-necked shirts, cold soft foods, ice packs for the incision site (if you can stand it, it took me about two days before I could handle anything touching my incision), lots of pillows for your bed (I built mine up to a 30 degree angle so I wasn't lying flat and had pillows on both sides of me so I couldn't roll over in my sleep), and lots and lots of rest. You'll do fine!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree to V-necked tops. Be prepared with cool soft foods but listen to your body and you'll know what to do. I found I had absolutely no attention span for about a week after. I had big plans to read and watch movies, didn't happen but I made a quilt and went camping during the recuperation time. I had not trouble sleeping at all.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I just want to wish you the best for your surgery. Hope all goes well.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

For all of those having surgery tomorrow--- wishing you all the best with terrific outcomes. I will post on recovery as I'm sure there will be lots of questions.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck today!!


----------

